# Happy New Year



## VBABEGINER (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

All Members, All Super Experts and Board members,

Advanced, Happy New Year 2013.

Enjoy and Cheeers...!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## easy2understandexcel (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jeffreybrown (Dec 29, 2012)

Wishing all a Happy New Year as well...


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's  to prosperity and health in the new year!


----------



## taurean (Dec 30, 2012)

Wish you all a happy and prosperous new year 

And a big thank you for sharing the wealth of information. In fact, I can not thank you enough. Hopefully, 2013 will bring in newer ideas and concepts that improve our lives.

HaPpY nEw YeAr 2013 in advance!


----------



## chuckchuckit (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy new year to all!

Wishing the best for all those so helpful to others here.


----------



## pgc01 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy new year 2013!


----------



## Robert Mika (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year Evereyone!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year to all...


----------



## taurean (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations Robert Mika on your MrExcel MVP!


----------



## Robert Mika (Jan 1, 2013)

taurean said:


> Congratulations Robert Mika on your MrExcel MVP!



Thank you taurean.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 1, 2013)

taurean said:


> Congratulations Robert Mika on your MrExcel MVP!



Just want to second that.... well deserved 

and my best wishes to all for the coming year  (at least I have recovered from my day off...now back to work )


----------



## xenou (Jan 1, 2013)

What is this thing you call "work"?
¡prospero año nuevo!


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 2, 2013)

xenou said:


> What is this thing you call "work"?
> ¡prospero año nuevo!


I think it was some evil invention a guy in a suit came up with a few years back . (16 minutes and counting )


----------

